

How live blogging a conference got us $1k+ in new $MRR - SteliE
http://blog.close.io/post/67583800693/how-live-blogging-a-conference-got-us-1k-in-new-mrr

======
nedwin
Awesome tactic.

These notes were great. I shared them around with the rest of the team who
didn't make it to the conference as well which became relevant when we started
discussing what sales platform we were going to be using.

------
james33
I love hearing about these types of unusual inbound marketing tactics for
startups, congrats on the success!

